

“It’s a tradeoff” and other uni-dimensional thinking - jbellis
http://benlog.com/articles/2010/04/03/its-a-tradeoff-and-other-uni-dimensional-thinking/

======
cjlars
Don't forget that Apple is reaping 30% fees on all software sold on its
platforms. It's not just a little bit of money btw, the fees taken off the app
store are very nearly 100% profit and are currently running somewhere in the
hundreds of millions of dollars per year range. Let the app store grow for a
few more years and app store fees could easily account for 10% or more of
Apple's profits.

And isn't the review process totally and completely necessary because it
justifies this fee structure?

Tradeoff or not, capturing those rents is a major concern for Apple. It's not
ending any time soon, and it's not a mistake on their part.

------
ZeroGravitas
I was just thinking this.

The example that got me was "iPhones need to be locked down to prevent
viruses". Linux, Mac OS X and Android don't have virus problems. Apparently
Windows 7 is better in this regard too.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
Google's DeWitt Clinton has similar thoughts too:

[http://www.google.com/buzz/117377434815709898403/brmY1L9Xh69...](http://www.google.com/buzz/117377434815709898403/brmY1L9Xh69/Sincere-
question-why-would-someone-defend-Apples)

